# Household goods et al



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf

This information is as current as it gets. Published in December of 2016

Helps alot in my case. Goods have to arrive no later than 60 days after resettlement of the Filipino citizen. Cash value allowed is based on how long you (she) has been out of the country. But far more generous than the 10,000 pesos that was supposedly allowed in the past. Used furniture and electronic "gadgets" are two different categories and seem to have separate exemptions. I have emailed customs in regard to getting the form / paperwork to get started. i will let those interested in what the process is like and what documentation is required.

Reba


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf
> 
> This information is as current as it gets. Published in December of 2016
> 
> ...


I'm sure future people moving to the Philippines will appreciate any up to date info you can provide. I know of a retiree in samar that has a blog and he sent household goods over when he moved here and wrote a article about it. we new about this option but decided to send what we wanted here thru LBC. and the rest we sold.


----------

